# Help!



## C & M (Nov 16, 2010)

We have just purchased a property in Castanheira de Pera that needs renovating.
Can anyone help please with contacts for the following:-
A good builders merchant for the usual building materials
A UPVC window, door & shutter supplier
A supplier of diesel oil central heating systems.
Sky satellite tv
Casual local labour to help with the renovation.
Tech info about fixing a concrete ring around the stone walls & how to mount the joists to this as it needs re-roofing!

Hopefully awaiting your replies,
Many thanks

C & M


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum,

not sure i can offer any help with your questions, iam a bit further south than where you are at Tomar. maybe someone in your region can offer advice

but

if you see builders working in your region, stop and ask them for good contacts for plumbers, builders merchants etc. they always know where is best to buy materials.

good luck with your renovations


----------

